# How to know whether CO is allocated?



## zackzzz (May 13, 2016)

Hello, guys!
I submitted my application to Adelaide Offshore Visa Processing Centre by mail, and I got an email with only one file (acknowledgement of receiving the file) this Monday.
Well, I did not even receive the health assessment notice in the email, but I saw the requirement after I imported the application in ImmiAccount.
So how do I know whether my application has been allocated to a Case Officer? The email I got was from a automatically generated address.
Thanks!


----------

